# Nepaug Saturday 10/25



## 2knees (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm heading up even if by myself.  I know i can find the powerline at least. lol.  anyone interested?


----------



## Greg (Oct 21, 2008)

2knees said:


> I'm heading up even if by myself.  I know i can find the powerline at least. lol.  anyone interested?



Someone's addicted to freeriding. :lol: Wish I could join ya...


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 21, 2008)

sorry dude, I'd join ya', but I'll be skiing at Killington :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Oct 21, 2008)

last sunday was an epiphany for me.  Time to branch out.  

the weightlessness associated with some airtime is like crack.  you cant get enough.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 21, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> sorry dude, I'd join ya', but I'll be skiing at Killington :lol:




oh snap


----------



## bvibert (Oct 21, 2008)

Dude, have fun!  I'll be getting my pass and likely getting fitted to some boots....  I wouldn't want to wear myself out before the AZ tour de wussy anyway.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 22, 2008)

Here you go Pat, saw this posted on CF
http://newhaven.craigslist.org/bik/863405653.html


----------



## 2knees (Oct 22, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Here you go Pat, saw this posted on CF
> http://newhaven.craigslist.org/bik/863405653.html



$1600 used, $4000 new!!!!

how much did you spend on your bike Jeff?


----------



## migs 01 (Oct 22, 2008)

2knees said:


> $1600 used, $4000 new!!!!
> 
> how much did you spend on your bike Jeff?



If that bike is in good shape then that is a bargain.  Some frames can cost as much as 2500 hundy or more.  I think that bike has a totem air on it.  That alone is like 1000 bucks.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 22, 2008)

Spent a little less than that on mine, but you are way beyond my bikes capabilities.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 22, 2008)

I guess what I tried to say is that my bike is far from what you are looking for, it is a 4" cross country cruiser. The more travel for you the better Pat so that you can hopefully get a few years out of a bike.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 22, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I guess what I tried to say is that my bike is far from what you are looking for, it is a 4" cross country cruiser. The more travel for you the better Pat so that you can hopefully get a few years out of a bike.




i need to educate myself on this subject.  I do want a better bike but i dont see $1600 in the cards.  I dont spend anywhere near that on ski equiptment.  hell, my skis cost $99 brand new.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 22, 2008)

2knees said:


> i need to educate myself on this subject.  I do want a better bike but i dont see $1600 in the cards.  I dont spend anywhere near that on ski equiptment.  hell, my skis cost $99 brand new.



amen brother.. i thought MTB was going to be my cheap summer time activity... :dunce:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 22, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> amen brother.. i thought MTB was going to be my cheap summer time activity... :dunce:



:lol: :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Oct 22, 2008)

all kidding aside, i'm having a blast and scaring the crap out of myself on a  $230 bike.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 22, 2008)

I hope you wear good walking shoes for when that frame snaps in the middle of the woods. 

Glad you're enjoying it Pat, but as you're finding out MTB isn't exactly a cheap sport.  Especially when you start doing nutty freeride type stuff.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 22, 2008)

BTW - Are you going to make it on Thursday?


----------



## 2knees (Oct 22, 2008)

bvibert said:


> BTW - Are you going to make it on Thursday?




I'm trying to make it happen.  this work thing keeps rearing its ugly head.  I'll bring my bike tomorrow and play it by ear.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 22, 2008)

Pat,
With the stuff you have been hitting, its not a matter of if that frame will break, its just a matter of when. When the time comes you should look into getting a beefy 6" All Mountain / Free Ride bike that can take the abuse you will throw at it.


----------



## Greg (Oct 22, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Here you go Pat, saw this posted on CF
> http://newhaven.craigslist.org/bik/863405653.html





2knees said:


> $1600 used, $4000 new!!!!





migs 01 said:


> If that bike is in good shape then that is a bargain.  Some frames can cost as much as 2500 hundy or more.  I think that bike has a totem air on it.  That alone is like 1000 bucks.



Gotta be too good to be true. A $4K bike for $1,600 with one ride on it? That doesn't add up for me.



MR. evil said:


> Pat,
> With the stuff you have been hitting, its not a matter of if that frame will break, its just a matter of when. When the time comes you should look into getting a beefy 6" All Mountain / Free Ride bike that can take the abuse you will throw at it.



Pat's light weight is his saving grace right now. A 180+ lb. guy would have snapped that thing already doing what he does. I would be more concerned about getting hurt when it finally breaks than having to walk out. Or perhaps Pat can become the spokesperson for Diamondback, indicating he's thrown everything he has at the bike and it just keeps on rolling. :lol:

If/when you get an AM/ free ride bike, it's going to be a different world for you Pat. Scary proposition actually. :-o


----------



## bvibert (Oct 22, 2008)

Greg said:


> Gotta be too good to be true. A $4K bike for $1,600 with one ride on it? That doesn't add up for me.



I was guessing that it's hot and/or much more abused than let on.



Greg said:


> I would be more concerned about getting hurt when it finally breaks than having to walk out.



I was thinking the same thing, but didn't want to wreck the guy's spirits. 



Greg said:


> If/when you get an AM/ free ride bike, it's going to be a different world for you Pat. Scary proposition actually. :-o



I haven't seen more than his home video, but knowing Pat I agree with this assessment.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 22, 2008)

What time you looking to start at? Also will Friday nights bar time affect this ride?


----------



## bvibert (Oct 22, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Also will Friday nights bar time affect this ride?



:lol: :lol:


----------



## joshuarobles (Oct 23, 2008)

Im on my way there but I'd probably be free by the end of Oct instead to do some
If anyone is interested, free to pm me.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 24, 2008)

You still looking to ride tomorrow? Let me know, I think they are calling for rain around noon.


----------



## Greg (Oct 24, 2008)

Why don't you guys man up and attempt the Tour de Nassty 40+ miler with the Crankfire guys:

http://crankfire.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=8239

:lol:


----------



## 2knees (Oct 24, 2008)

umm no.  My life insurance policy isnt good enough for that one.

Jeff, i was looking at an afternoon ride but the weather seems kinda lame.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> Why don't you guys man up and attempt the Tour de Nassty 40+ miler with the Crankfire guys:
> 
> http://crankfire.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=8239
> 
> :lol:



Maybe I'll go catch the second leg since it looks like everyone is bailing after the first part and in hopes they will be going slower.


----------



## rueler (Oct 24, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Maybe I'll go catch the second leg since it looks like everyone is bailing after the first part and in hopes they will be going slower.



Do the first half Jeff!! That's when all the fun trail riding is going to happen...and at a very manageable pace!! 

The second half is only me and Mountainman at this point...after riding a moderate pace with a bigger group for the first half, I guarantee that he's going to push the 2nd half pace to finish before the big rains come...mountainman is the* fastest *rider I've ever encountered!! I will be doing everything in my power to stay with him, including tying a chain to his bike to pull me!! 

In the 2nd half of the ride is a NASSTY climb/hike a bike up Johnnycake Mountain followed by some decent trail on the ridgeline and the downhill back to route 69...THEN, it will be a climb up the Cornwall downhill followed by the Nemesis climb across GW tpike...:smash: 

Trust me, the first half will be really enjoyable and you'll keep up fine...We'll be stopping at Scoville probably twice for food and water refills. At the second stop it's around 18-22 miles in...


----------

